# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Who's managed to get a DOC small game hunting permit??

## Beavis

Just curious. My local office is obviously too busy to email back.

----------


## Josh

I get them all the time for the Otago area. I just ring up and they email it to me.

They call them "Rabbit shooting permit" or something now.

----------


## Beavis

I just wanna be able to rock onto DOC administered land with a .22 or shotty legally

----------


## Josh

> I just wanna be able to rock onto DOC administered land with a .22 or shotty legally


Try giving them a ring - harder to ignore you that way  :Grin: 

I've heard that it's practically impossible to get one in some areas of NZ, and Otago are the most relaxed about giving them out.

----------


## Dundee

I got one for Okatainai

----------


## gadgetman

I sent an email this morning and have one on the way. Been very helpful. Shit it's not the 1st of April is it? No? Might be OK then. :Thumbsup:

----------


## ex-rabbithunter

I got one of the first ones to be issued.
Does anyone else have requirement for "tallies" shot, to be emailed/posted through to the issuer every 3 months?

----------


## Garry W

Forget trying Auckland or Waikato folks, I tried both and got the reply, we have no suitable areas, does this mean that there arnt any rabbits or hares on any DOC land up this way? maybe the goats and pigs have ate them all. Waste of time advertising them on their web if you ask my opinion. So my search for Bunny Busting land continues......

----------


## hunter308

I tried to get one so I could take the .22 into oamaru hut to shoot bunnies in the tussock area, but DoC has not allocated the oamaru as a rimfire suitable area, the guy I spoke to reckoned he would put the flats forward for consideration for rimfire hunting in the open area. So sounds like they areand wil be very picky the areas they issue the small game permits for.

----------


## Spook

> I tried to get one so I could take the .22 into oamaru hut to shoot bunnies in the tussock area, but DoC has not allocated the oamaru as a rimfire suitable area, the guy I spoke to reckoned he would put the flats forward for consideration for rimfire hunting in the open area. So sounds like they areand wil be very picky the areas they issue the small game permits for.


That's a long way to carry two rifles, and those bunnies have been dodging every imaginable centre fire bullet for years.

----------


## Beavis

I don't get why they are so anal retentive about rim fires and shottys, honestly who the fuck shoots native birds anyway? I can tell you that if somebody is enough of a dickhead to do that they're probably not worried about what gun they have.

----------


## Bill999

i shoot them all the time. parries and pukekos that is....

----------


## distant stalker

> I don't get why they are so anal retentive about rim fires and shottys, honestly who the fuck shoots native birds anyway? I can tell you that if somebody is enough of a dickhead to do that they're probably not worried about what gun they have.


same type that shoot road signs probably  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> same type that shoot road signs probably


I am with you on that Horihunter.  Have seen shit loads of shot up road signs all over this country.  What is that about?

----------


## P38

> I got one of the first ones to be issued.
> Does anyone else have requirement for "tallies" shot, to be emailed/posted through to the issuer every 3 months?


Easy solution .... send them some tails or ears ........... every three months  :Wink:

----------


## 260hunter

> I am with you on that Horihunter.  Have seen shit loads of shot up road signs all over this country.  What is that about?


Its because the dickheads are such crap shots that they need something that big to be able to hit it. They are also that stupid they don't mind advertising their incompetance

----------


## Chris

Have you tried getting the permit off the DOC web site ? Could be the way to go if your local office is playing games.
Lot easier getting permits for SFP ,no hassle at all .

----------


## Beavis

I got one. Was a piece of piss actually. Just wanted my name and address. The permit is pretty sparse. Basically just has your name on it and says you can hunt rabbits and shit

----------

